# After driving 1 month I really only have one consistent complaint...



## rais (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

One star them.


----------



## rais (Mar 25, 2018)

eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rais said:


> eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


You say that now, but you won't be saying that when you can't get the door to open anymore.

Every slam damages the inner workings of your door latch, and even your windows, just a little bit more.


----------



## rais (Mar 25, 2018)

wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

rais said:


> MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


speechless


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Here we go. Your solution.


Do you wedge a small child in the door jamb? I didn't watch the video.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


That's your ONLY complaint?

Edit: I just realized you've only been driving one month. Give it time...lol


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

I’m having a blast! I especially like it when....

Someone pukes in the air conditioning vents or shts themselves.

Next.....

Take it away gang.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


It's not necessarily intentional, but it is thoughtless and disrespectful. Not necessarily like they're trying to show you disrespect and insult you, but that they simply have no respect for you or your things. They would never treat something they or one of their friends owned like that... It would be rude and destructive!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pulledclear said:


> I'm having a blast! I especially like it when....
> 
> Someone pukes in the air conditioning vents or shts themselves.
> 
> ...


Trying to open the door while the car is moving. Bonus points if you're on the freeway.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> It's not necessarily intentional, but it is thoughtless and disrespectful. Not necessarily like they're trying to show you disrespect and insult you, but that they simply have no respect for you or your things. They would never treat something they or one of their friends owned like that... It would be rude and destructive!


Or there's the opposite side of the spectrum, where they shut the door so softly that it barely latches, so they have to come back and shut it a second time-- doubling the wear and tear on the door and hardware.

I never knew how difficult shutting a car door was until I started driving. I didn't think the Goldilocks Zone for door closure was that narrow, but I guess it is.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Or there's the opposite side of the spectrum, where they shut the door so softly that it barely latches, so they have to come back and shut it a second time-- doubling the wear and tear on the door and hardware.
> 
> I never knew how difficult shutting a car door was until I started driving. I didn't think the Goldilocks Zone for door closure was that narrow, but I guess it is.


Shutting a door isn't brain surgery. Most of us know how to do it without slamming. Children need to be taught.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Your 6 month old SUV is going to be 120 months old in about 24 months.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Here we go. Your solution.


Only available outside n/s America...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


As you slow to a stop, say "Thanks for the call. Please remember to tip your driver, and please don't slam the door."


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


IT IS intentional. now be a good uber driver and 1 star them all


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


But, here's a news flash for ya too.
You have put your nice new 6 month old SUV into Taxi service. Do you know what that means? 
IF you beat your head against the brick wall of trying to keep it nice, it will stay nice for 6 months. 
Within a year - it's going to be well worn.

Go get the cheapest car you can find that is about three years away from being too old, and drive it till the wheels fall off. You can get an old Prius cheap right now (no salvage title). They are bullet proof cars.


----------



## thiswasmage (Mar 24, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Do you wedge a small child in the door jamb? I didn't watch the video.


Reading this response made me that happiest I've been all day.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

You probably should reconsider using a brand new car for Uber - just a suggestion . 

That being said, if rapid depreciation is what you're going for, keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


Okay, I don't get it...... I've owned many cars, and door-slamming has never been an issue -- at least the cars I owned have a solid build to them (I never drove a cardboard box). I know that doors shut easier if a window is down or another door is opened, but if all the windows are up and only one door is being closed, then it does take a slight bit of effort to fully close a vehicle door.
Does it really harm the vehicle? Are your ear drums suffering? I don't get it. I never low-rated a customer for solidly closing the door, can somebody please explain why this is so upsetting?


----------



## rais (Mar 25, 2018)

it's not a huge deal...it just annoys me. I don't low rate people for something like this


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You probably should reconsider using a brand new car for Uber - just a suggestion .
> 
> That being said, if rapid depreciation is what you're going for, keep on keepin' on.


Had a customer say, "Yea, but you get some great right offs, right?"
I said, "Wright offs is only good when you have something to write off AGAINST. Can't EAT a write off. To poor people, they're like stars. Can't eat them either. Gimme money."
no tip, but she gave me five stars - and more write offs.

You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, you can't get ... SHIT.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

rais said:


> eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


lol they do.
only tippers get 5 stars.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

On mine the problem is them NOT SLAMMING THE DOOR, and it being only half closed, but 100% so far have come back and slammed it shut correctly.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


Haha new driver says old drivers are jaded

I look forward to you updating your position on this in about 3 months provided you're not a member of the 96% club


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


Yeah I think its unintentional seeing how its an unfamiliar car to people so they are not so sure how hard or easy to shut the door. So sometimes people might do it harder just to make sure it closes.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You say that now, but you won't be saying that when you can't get the door to open anymore.
> 
> Every slam damages the inner workings of your door latch, and even your windows, just a little bit more.


Just wait until her window won't roll down because the tracks are off from all the slammin


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Just wait until her window won't roll down because the tracks are off from all the slammin


Are you the one driving the Yugo?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> You won't be saying that after the first time someone 1*'s you just to be a prick either.
> 
> But if it bothers you so much, my advice would be to mention it when they're exiting.
> 
> "Thank you. Please close the doors gently. Have a great day/afternoon/night"


One time I had couple millenials slam the door when they got in. I just said with smile, "heyeeee.....Easy on the doors please". When we got to destination, one guy slammed the door hard. I got out started yelling and cursing at him with lungs behind it. He kept walking as if he heard nothing while his neighbor watched me cursing him out. I wanted to kick his azz so bad but I didn't want to make it on YouTube somehow.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I got out started yelling and cursing at him with lungs behind it. I wanted to kick his azz so bad but I didn't want to make it on YouTube somehow.


Perhaps you don't have the right temperament for the trade. Ending up on a YouTube video is the least of your worries. Assaulting a customer for shutting a car door will get you a prison sentence stretching several years.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


so your driving a 6 mon old SUV & doing Uber? OK, ROFLMAO, GL,jmo



freddieman said:


> One time I had couple millenials slam the door when they got in. I just said with smile, "heyeeee.....Easy on the doors please". When we got to destination, one guy slammed the door hard. I got out started yelling and cursing at him with lungs behind it. He kept walking as if he heard nothing while his neighbor watched me cursing him out. I wanted to kick his azz so bad but I didn't want to make it on YouTube somehow.


OK so you unloaded on this guy, OK, every think of a new career,besides Ubering? asking for a friend,JMO


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Perhaps you don't have the right temperament for the trade. Ending up on a YouTube video is the least of your worries. Assaulting a customer for shutting a car door will get you a prison sentence stretching several years.


Especially in Seattle, which is North San Francisco.
Your jury will be illegal aliens and snowflakes that will surely lock up a REAL MALE.
Move to Dallas or St Louis where "He just needed an ass kickin" is justifiable self defense.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> so your driving a 6 mon old SUV & doing Uber? OK, ROFLMAO, GL,jmo
> 
> OK so you unloaded on this guy, OK, every think of a new career,besides Ubering? asking for a friend,JMO


Ubering is not a career.



Uber's Guber said:


> Perhaps you don't have the right temperament for the trade. Ending up on a YouTube video is the least of your worries. Assaulting a customer for shutting a car door will get you a prison sentence stretching several years.


Perhaps u can't comprehend reading too well.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


This is NOT a riders forum so posting something here in hopes of getting the message to riders is of no value at all. If you were just looking to vent.....Good job. Come back once a month an you can post what the riders did each month that pisses you off. The list will get longer and longer every month!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

freddieman said:


> One time I had couple millenials slam the door when they got in. I just said with smile, "heyeeee.....Easy on the doors please". When we got to destination, one guy slammed the door hard. I got out started yelling and cursing at him with lungs behind it. He kept walking as if he heard nothing while his neighbor watched me cursing him out. I wanted to kick his azz so bad but I didn't want to make it on YouTube somehow.


That dude will get his ass beat eventually. They always do.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Just wait until you join team Waitlisted...


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


Does are tested over millions of slams

LoLLLLLL


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> It's not necessarily intentional, but it is thoughtless and disrespectful. Not necessarily like they're trying to show you disrespect and insult you, but that they simply have no respect for you or your things. They would never treat something they or one of their friends owned like that... It would be rude and destructive!


I didn't have a single door slammer yesterday. But Friday early shift 1:30 pm -5:00 pm I had every single Pax just slam the F out of my doors. After 5 I started asking my Pax to take it easy on the doors on the way out.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


And the working for peanuts part - in your $30,000 SUV... is that fun too?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> Does are tested over millions of slams
> 
> LoLLLLLL


You really think car manufacturers do that for every car that they make?

Here's how testing goes (for medications, too, so pay attention).

Companies test a product numerous times, in several different places. Not the exact same vehicle, of course, but different vehicle for each test. They tell you about the one test it passed and not about the 19 others that didn't.

Kind of explains all those recalls now, doesn't it?

There are a few safety features that this is not true of. Seat belts, airbags, crumple zones, emissions, etc. These every car has to pass.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You really think car manufacturers do that for every car that they make?
> 
> Here's how testing goes (for medications, too, so pay attention).
> 
> ...


My brother works at a research and development company and they do test the doors before they really set out to the public

To answer your question regarding testing all doors, of course not because if I tested your door 1 million times over 10 million times your door would be turned into dust


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lolinator said:


> My brother works at a research and development company and they do test the doors before they really set out to the public
> 
> To answer your question regarding testing all doors, of course not because if I tested your door 1 million times over 10 million times your door would be turned into dust


Exactly. They test every model, but not every vehicle. And anyone that doesn't think the workers don't work extra hard on the vehicles to be tested isn't paying attention. Their jobs are much more secure if the cars THEY work on pass.

There used to be a thing about looking for cars that were made on a Tues. or Wed. because the workers were more focused and "in the groove" on those days.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


Wait... let me get this straight. 

You've been doing this 1 month. 
You're having fun. 
AND....you're already complaining?
It's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Foxy Flameheart (May 7, 2016)

If you tell people not to slam, they will probably be far more likely to do it unfortunately. His particular brand suv may just have a more annoying slam noise. Home depot has sheets of sticky felt you can get and cut with scissors. You might be able to experiment with positioning it to make slamming softer without compromising how it closes. Dont know if it could affect watertightness around the rubber seals, so watch for that.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lock door and roll window down. 
Instruct pax to enter & exit through window.
Problem solved.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


You deserve it, why would drive a car for uber that you accually car about, wait tell a drunk bastard, start to bang on the door panel or the ceiling,, or break something, and tell me about it


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

having the ex that I have, I'm used to door slamming.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


Better yet, don't use a 6 month old car for uber. My Uber car is 11 years old, weather you use a 2018 or 2007, you getting paid the same rate.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Julescase said:


> You probably should reconsider using a brand new car for Uber - just a suggestion .
> 
> That being said, if rapid depreciation is what you're going for, keep on keepin' on.


Unless Uber is all you do with your life, you don't buy a car for Ubering. You make that major investment for your personal enjoyment. If you then decide that you are going to use it for Uber, the financial benefits of Ubering will pay the car note, the insurance and the gas. Aside from that, it will be a vehicle for your own personal pleasure. Wear and tear come standard. If I could handle it, I'd like to Uber in a Bentley, but that is not currently feasible. I really don't like black cars, but the Bentley to be used for Uber would have to be black with black interior in order to qualify for Uber Black.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> They are bullet proof cars.


Or, go get a 6 year old Lincoln Towncar, 100k miles is ok, as they are designed and built to go 500k miles.
You can find these slightly used towncars online for under $6k. They have huge back seats, a huge trunk and ride great.
There is a reason most taxi companies have used the Panther Platform ( Lincoln towncar, Ford Crown vic and Mercury Marques ), the cars are built like little tanks, easy to service, and not expensive to maintain for what you get out of them. Sadly they stopped making them in 2011, if you want to go full limo, find a used L model, they are stretched 6 inches in the wheel base, giving more back seat room.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your 6 month old SUV is going to be 120 months old in about 24 months.


Its a TAXI NOW !


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


They do that [email protected]! to me, too . I hate it .


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> speechless


When Luber is promising "Up to $1,500 per week!" or even $20 per hour!!! Some people take that to mean they could buy a new car, no problem. They don't realize the riders act like monkeys on crack.



UberBastid said:


> But, here's a news flash for ya too.
> You have put your nice new 6 month old SUV into Taxi service. Do you know what that means?
> IF you beat your head against the brick wall of trying to keep it nice, it will stay nice for 6 months.
> Within a year - it's going to be well worn.
> ...


So far my car's bumper is scratched to the hilt from people being careless putting their luggage in the trunk, or wheel chairs, etc. My door jambs are scuffed badly, I have a $1,000 (not covered by Uber because their deductible is $1,000 and so is my private ins) dent in my right rear quarter panel where a man punched it because I refused to let him and his two daughters in (they had giant slurpees, which I don't allow in my car), and most recently, badly scratched front and back right doors from an out of control dog someone was trying to get in my car as I was cancelling her. I'm waiting to see how Lyft will turf this fee too.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> When Luber is promising "Up to $1,500 per week!" or even $20 per hour!!! Some people take that to mean they could buy a new car, no problem. They don't realize the riders act like monkeys on crack.
> 
> So far my car's bumper is scratched to the hilt from people being careless putting their luggage in the trunk, or wheel chairs, etc. My door jambs are scuffed badly, I have a $1,000 (not covered by Uber because their deductible is $1,000 and so is my private ins) dent in my right rear quarter panel where a man punched it because I refused to let him and his two daughters in (they had giant slurpees, which I don't allow in my car), and most recently, badly scratched front and back right doors from an out of control dog someone was trying to get in my car as I was cancelling her. I'm waiting to see how Lyft will turf this fee too.


What a great example he showed his daughters. I would have just shot him in the face with pepper spray at that point.

Slam my door, even unintentionally, and it is a 1-star rating.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


. The riders get superhuman strength as they exit our vehicles. This will be the eventual outcome!


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


Oh hai! When did you start work for Uber SEO? You're doing a great job! KEEP IT UP!

Block chain that f-ker!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> speechless


Your 6 month old SUV will be 4 years old in 6 months.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a two year old Honda Civic and it pisses me off to no end when people slam the doors and trunk. Only complete assholes do that, I don’t get it they don’t slam the door when getting in why do it it when getting out?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

I DO NOT understand these 'slammed doors' comments. Almost every single PAX doesn't SLAM THE DOORS HARD ENOUGH on my car, luckily, so far, 100% have noticed and then swung back around to close it properly.

i feel like you folks really have nothing to worry about. Door slamming is like the one thing car manufacturers should have down.

They probably have a robot door slammer, slamming the door 24-7 for years to test out their door reliability and stuff...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


You'll get like us by month 5-6. Muhahahahahaha


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Derpdederpdederp said:


> I have a two year old Honda Civic and it pisses me off to no end when people slam the doors and trunk. Only complete assholes do that, I don't get it they don't slam the door when getting in why do it it when getting out?


Mine eventually would not close anymore. I had to find a new latch for $100 plus bucks. Yes it will eventually happen!



Bpr2 said:


> You'll get like us by month 5-6. Muhahahahahaha


One driver actually dosplayed signs saying please don't slam the door.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Mine eventually would not close anymore. I had to find a new latch for $100 plus bucks. Yes it will eventually happen!
> 
> One driver actually dosplayed signs saying please don't slam the door.


Were the signs blue?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Lolinator said:


> Does are tested over millions of slams
> 
> LoLLLLLL


I went back over this ridiculous thread and only now am seeing your comments. I figured this was the case. I mean the one thing the morons building cars these days do, is test the doors I figured.

I mean, yes, it took them 15 years before finally installing usb ports and aux audio ports, but i figured, door durability, that's something even the most anachronistic "car shows are interesting to me" types would figure out and test.

90% of my PAX don't shut my door all the way. and then have to re-slam it shut, which is fine with me.



Bpr2 said:


> You'll get like us by month 5-6. Muhahahahahaha


I'm hoping someone accuses the OP of being drunk, and they are suspended for the weekend.

that jades you up real quick!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> What a great example he showed his daughters. I would have just shot him in the face with pepper spray at that point.
> 
> Slam my door, even unintentionally, and it is a 1-star rating.


The way the daughters exclaimed "DAD!!!!" they sounded like it's a frequent occurrence and he's an a-hole.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's your ONLY complaint?
> 
> Edit: I just realized you've only been driving one month. Give it time...lol


Lol. Dont listen to the jaded ones.
Ive been driving uber for a long time. And still love it.

Once you learn how to work the system... Its hard to have complaints.

I mean..geez.. Your chilling in your car..clocking in when you want..clockibg out..when ya want.. Getting paid 12per hr..atleast. (If you work smart..)

Its not rocket science. Yet...everyone keeps expacting rocket science pay.

I personally consistnatly earn 18per hr. Working a 40 week.
I keep a consistant schedule and do really well.

The only people i think that keep complaining are those that dont live near a big city...or..stalk the tnc lots.
Tnc lots are for newbies that wanna sit and do nothing for 2 or more hrs.
Sitting..aint getting paid.

If your making less than minimum wage at mcdonalds then it aint worth it and ya need to quit. Your losing more on gas and car maintaince. Go..work at mcdonalds instead.

Anyway..ive worked a long time with em. And am a very happy camper still. 

Welcome to the forums! Hope you have some great experinces out there and then share em with us


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I went back over this ridiculous thread and only now am seeing your comments. I figured this was the case. I mean the one thing the morons building cars these days do, is test the doors I figured.
> 
> I mean, yes, it took them 15 years before finally installing usb ports and aux audio ports, but i figured, door durability, that's something even the most anachronistic "car shows are interesting to me" types would figure out and test.
> 
> ...


They are not testing doors on average passenger cars to be slammed 40 times a day. Give me a break.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

5500+ rides later. Estimated 10,000 door slams.

It's annoying AF but haven't lost a door or noticed any cracks in the welds (I check). It will be alright!

Bottom line, you are killing your car for driving around at these low rates. XL is the platform that get's the big Uber shaft with some sand laced lube. 28% commission, cancel fee is less, and in reality the fares are around 20/30% more than Uber X, which barely covers the gas.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Had a customer say, "Yea, but you get some great right offs, right?"
> I said, "Wright offs is only good when you have something to write off AGAINST. Can't EAT a write off. To poor people, they're like stars. Can't eat them either. Gimme money."
> no tip, but she gave me five stars - and more write offs.
> 
> You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, you can't get ... SHIT.


You got 3/5 writes right. I give you 3 stars, which in a normal world is acceptable.


----------



## Paulaner (May 20, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Your 6 month old SUV is going to be 120 months old in about 24 months.


AND expect an occasional blast of drunk's vomit sprayed on your back seat.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Paulaner said:


> AND expect an occasional blast of drunk's vomit sprayed on your back seat.


LOL!

Well, EXPECT it by being proactive, keep some LARGE gallon size or larger FREEZER bags in order to give to drunk pax, if they are sick turn on a/c be prepared to stop and let them out, etc...


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

rais said:


> eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


wow soft. you're not gonna last. thats disrespectful to you personal . So you dont have self respect



UberBastid said:


> But, here's a news flash for ya too.
> You have put your nice new 6 month old SUV into Taxi service. Do you know what that means?
> IF you beat your head against the brick wall of trying to keep it nice, it will stay nice for 6 months.
> Within a year - it's going to be well worn.
> ...


on the other hand your driving a prius

not the worst tho


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

rais said:


> eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


Dude, this is the #1 reason I give 1 star to PAX. 
If the window control motor breaks lose it will cost you a minimum of $200. 
If you don't give 1 star for that... well your call.



rais said:


> wow...I was really just looking for a way to keep riders from doing that... I don't think it's intentional.. but I dont want damage....I have to say... most of you are WAY too young to be as jaded as you sound...


Just wait. 
You will figure it out once you start paying for damages Uber will not charge the PAX for.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

rais said:


> eh...not my thing ... Most of them are great in everything else.. besides... imagine if the rider said there was one thing about the driver and someone said..1 star them!...


Simple. A sign in your vehicle "Please close doors gently"
works wonders!


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Simple. A sign in your vehicle "Please close doors gently"
> works wonders!


i dont even put an uber sign no need. you teach people how to treat you. you get out and say hey what was that. most likely will apologize and tip out of guilt at least a canadian would. turn the rating back on them they need these rides. They will tip and rate you good in fear of a low rating. they dont know the order of things. Instilling fear in an ahole is a miraculous things. It equals results and respect


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> i dont even put an uber sign no need. you teach people how to treat you. you get out and say hey what was that. most likely will apologize and tip out of guilt at least a canadian would. turn the rating back on them they need these rides. They will tip and rate you good in fear of a low rating. they dont know the order of things. Instilling fear in an ahole is a miraculous things. It equals results and respect


Ok


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Door slammers are annoying but people that pull out food during the trip and make a mess in my back seat are just as bad. One time I had a guy sit in my front seat and then proceed to help himself to my hand sanitizer without asking first. The nerve of some people.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Door slammers are annoying but people that pull out food during the trip and make a mess in my back seat are just as bad. One time I had a guy sit in my front seat and then proceed to help himself to my hand sanitizer without asking first. The nerve of some people.


Why complain about food or drink in your car. I capitalize on this misbehavior by way of cleaning fees if I find so much as a crumb. No use getting irritated. Instead, smile at the free money awaiting you.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Why complain about food or drink in your car. I capitalize on this misbehavior by way of cleaning fees if I find so much as a crumb. No use getting irritated. Instead, smile at the free money awaiting you.


what do you mean capitalize on this?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

aarondavid1010 said:


> Instilling fear in an ahole is a miraculous things. It equals results and respect


let me know when you get sucker punched


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


No shit in my one week old civic son of a ***** not nesessary!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just don't get it.
Why would someone buy a brand new, nice and shiny, new car smell vehicle and PUT IT IN TAXI SERVICE?
And then, AND THEN, complain about the fact that people treat it like ITS A TAXI?

... do you LIKE stress? Being unhappy? Complaining?
It's going to happen no matter what you do. Resign yourself to that and take a deep breath.
OR - go spend $5k on a POS that just barely qualifies for rideshare and make money, and give out badges to the pax that slams the door the hardest.


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I just don't get it.
> Why would someone buy a brand new, nice and shiny, new car smell vehicle and PUT IT IN TAXI SERVICE?
> And then, AND THEN, complain about the fact that people treat it like ITS A TAXI?
> 
> ...


Well I am and I just did, Now what?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Now, stay stressed for a couple of weeks and save up a down payment, and go buy a POS that barely qualifies for rideshare, and BE HAPPY.

This shit job isn't worth being unhappy about.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

turbolx22 said:


> Well I am and I just did, Now what?


Team Uber Thanks you for going out a buying a brand new car,to transport the biggest bunch of cheap skates you'll ever meet.Again, Uber would love for you to refer all your friends to drive for Team Uber, I just called Dara,after he ROFLMAO, he said, wow,we actually got guys driving brand new cars,while we take up to 50% of the take, Then Dara ROFLMAO 3 more times,again, good luck,happy Ubering,Team Uber says TY, JMO


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> Then Dara ROFLMAO


Wouldn't it be ROFLHAO? H isntead of M?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ROFLBOOAO
Rolling On Floor Laughing Both Of Our Assess Off


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> But, here's a news flash for ya too.
> You have put your nice new 6 month old SUV into Taxi service. Do you know what that means?
> IF you beat your head against the brick wall of trying to keep it nice, it will stay nice for 6 months.
> Within a year - it's going to be well worn.
> ...


Well stated!!!!!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Why complain about food or drink in your car. I capitalize on this misbehavior by way of cleaning fees if I find so much as a crumb. No use getting irritated. Instead, smile at the free money awaiting you.





aarondavid1010 said:


> what do you mean capitalize on this?


Absolutely agree, I find any mess left behind and a cleaning fee is requested. Its the only way some will learn to respect someones property. I must say that Uber and Lyft still pay out cleaning fees without much hassle. It's just the pukers, incontinence, or worse that $150 will never be enough for.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

People don't 'slam' your doors, that's hyperbole. Slam implies violence. They close your doors quit being a baby about it and put in some rubber pads.

Don't listen to them - your car will be fine. Cops cars hold up, as do rentals. Just do maintenance and put $20 - $20+ per week into a repair fund.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

rais said:


> I'm having fun... I might have an occasional ***** here and there... but 99% of the time...PLEASE STOP SLAMMING THE DOORS ON MY 6 MONTH OLD SUV!


Only one?


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

UberPyro said:


> Only available outside n/s America...


Available on Amazon. $149.00


----------

